# Worksman trike at work



## 56 Vette (Sep 29, 2022)

This trike has sat in the back of the shop for about 2 months now, and since no one seems to want it, I figured I'd give it a shot. I usually drive around with my tools on a 3 wheeled Taylor Dunn, but I figured this would be cool to ride, and be able to ride all winter long. Started off breaking it down, it had a bent front rim and tweaked fork, which I found a good set in someone's parts stash.















Next I stripped off the old repaints back to bare metal and the original yellow, fixed a few rough spots and weld splatter marks then got ready to paint. I went with a color called Gobi which is like a desert sand color. I work at the Jeep Wrangler paint shop, so all Jeep colors were available. I like this color, and most other parts will be black. Gonna be pretty cool. Laid down 3 coats of base and 3 coats of clear, for a factory bike, it's gonna look pretty good. Will be cleaning all the other parts for reassembly in the next few days. Been a fun project so far!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 29, 2022)

This looks awesome! Go for it! Can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 30, 2022)

What a fun project!


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 30, 2022)

Been an absolute blast so far!! Got the hub tore down cleaned and re-lubed, new crank bearings, and the axle back on it. Will post more progress as I go.


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 30, 2022)

Finished up the trike tonight, only had to make a few little adjustments to the hub, and sprocket alignment. I'm very impressed how easy it pedals, and in spite of having hard rubber tires, it feels really smooth. You don't realize how big the shop is pedaling, verses driving an electric cart around, but if nothing else, this will keep my legs strong for next spring!! Pretty awesome to have the time to do this at work, so now the tools are loaded, bring on the next breakdown!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 1, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> Finished up the trike tonight, only had to make a few little adjustments to the hub, and sprocket alignment. I'm very impressed how easy it pedals, and in spite of having hard rubber tires, it feels really smooth. You don't realize how big the shop is pedaling, verses driving an electric cart around, but if nothing else, this will keep my legs strong for next spring!! Pretty awesome to have the time to do this at work, so now the tools are loaded, bring on the next breakdown!!View attachment 1704466
> View attachment 1704467
> 
> View attachment 1704468
> ...



Nice job!


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks like you work for FCA?


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes sir, Stellantis now.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Oct 1, 2022)

Fantastic! Love the Jeep tailgate. Needs two round side-by-side headlights hahaaa - Well done, sir


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 6, 2022)

Well after a few miles on the trike, it had just a not quite right feeling when pedaling. Wasn't gonna leave well enough alone, and pulled the hub back off. When I tore it down to clean and re-grease it, I couldn't get the cone and lock nut off the axle because I didn't have cone wrenches at work. Well I took the hub home and "rebuilt" it again, building it from the correct side, at work I built it backwards, and the brake shoes weren't locked in the correct position. Now it is still smooth but glides way better, and there is no clicking when pedaling. Lesson learned, if it don't feel right, it probably isn't right, go back and check it out. Very happy to be pedaling around work! Have fun all, at work or at play!


----------

